# Hedgie for my Birthday!!!



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG, I have the best Hubby ever!!! My husband saw the pic of the little albino baby I kept looking at and just told me today that it is officially mine!! I don't know much about him/her yet except he paid the deposit and I will get it end of this month/beginning of next. My B-day is October 6th, albino baby is my gift. I will have 2 babies!!! Kind of weird that he picked another Hedgie as a gift since Quills freaks him out lol.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome birthday present to me!  Congrats!


----------



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

I do have a question on quarantining. I have read 30 days and I have read 4-6 weeks, what do you all suggest?


----------

